# Polo Tower Suites In Las Vegas???



## Cindala (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anyone stayed here?  I see there are villas and suites. Which do you get when you exchange into the resort? Any information appreciated.


----------



## BevL (Jun 26, 2007)

The Villas and the Suites are two different resorts with Interval.  My son and his friends stayed in the Suites when we went to Vegas in March.  We were in the Fairfield resort a ways off the strip.  Their unit was not as posh as ours, but the location was great, right on the strip.  They had some maintenance issues and the resort was great about fixing what they needed fixed - which I was pretty happy with considering it was four 21-year-old guys and my experience has been that "kids" don't always get treated as well as their parents.

One thing was the pool was closed and they had to use the Marriott pool, I think it was, at a hotel or resort behind them.  Don't know if that's still an issue or not but we knew about it when we went down there.

I would have no hesitation in accepting an exchange there.


----------



## Brutie (Jun 26, 2007)

If you check on Interval the Suites and the Villas are 2 seperate places to trade into. The Suites have older 80's decor that is a lot of white/whitewash looking stuff, the Villas are much nicer.
I personally cannot stand the old lady rose perfume smell that is thruout the whole building so we dont stay there. We've gone there a few times for Marriott meetings and such and have seen their rooms when visiting. I just saw the suites again last week, still ugly and tacky...lol
They dont have a pool, they have a water park play area kinda thing with water cannons and stuff like that. If you are staying at the Grand Chateau you have permission to use this area just ask for a pass at the front. We lovingly call it the "Tacky Towers"...LOL


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 26, 2007)

Brutie said:


> I
> They dont have a pool, they have a water park play area kinda thing with water cannons and stuff like that.



Polo Towers does have a pool on the roof.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 26, 2007)

We own at both the Villa's and the Suites. As mentioned above they are two different resorts but are managed by the same company and occupy one common high rise building. 

I have pics of both the Villa's and the Suites on my Webshots page. The link is in my signature below. We have not stayed in our Suites unit for a number of years but the decor is still the same. They are suppose to begin a renovation of the Suites to give them a less dated look. Renovations are suppose to begin in August of this year. However, they were also suppose to begin in March, and then in June but that obviously didn't happen. Once started they are suppose to take 18 months to complete. The managing company has never started or completed anything on schedule as far as I've known.

Polo Towers is divided into three towers. Towers 1 & 2 are the Suites towers. Tower 1 faces east and west with the west side having a strip view. Tower 1's check in day is Sunday. Tower 2 faces north and south and does view some of the resorts on the strip. When facing south you can generally see MGM and NYNY depending on how far back from the front your room is. MGM itself is quite striking IMO. The North facing rooms view the Planet Hollywood resort. 

I have never smelled any "old lady smell" about the resort and we were in the resort back in March. The resort's pool they would have been using when PT's was shut down would have been Marriott's Grand Chateau, which is behind and slightly to the north of PT's on Harmon Ave. The developer of PT's was the original developer of Marriott's Grand Chateau. There still exists a partnership between them giving Marriott the right to brand the Grand Chateau as a Marriott resort.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Jun 26, 2007)

Brutie said:


> They dont have a pool, they have a water park play area kinda thing with water cannons and stuff like that. If you are staying at the Grand Chateau you have permission to use this area just ask for a pass at the front. We lovingly call it the "Tacky Towers"...LOL


 
Have no idea what Brutie is smelling, but its not the Towers.  My stay's at PT have always been most pleasant, with the "decor" quite acceptable for the money paid.  And with the approved renovations, the "Tacky Towers should be a winner. I only wish the message responders would be more accurate with their responses....... of course the Towers has a pool.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 27, 2007)

cherokee_villager said:


> Have no idea what Brutie is smelling, but its not the Towers.  My stay's at PT have always been most pleasant, with the "decor" quite acceptable for the money paid.  And with the approved renovations, the "Tacky Towers should be a winner. I only wish the message responders would be more accurate with their responses....... of course the Towers has a pool.




As Jim has pointed out, PT's does have a pool. In case there is any doubt here is a picture of PT's roof top pool.








And the hot tub




And even the bar-b-que grilling area up by the pool.




Polo Towers room decor may be dated but, that is about to change with the renovations approved by the owners and paid for by the owners with an SA that cost all two bedroom owners a little over $1,000 and one bedroom owners over $900. I've read enough reports to know that maintenance at PT's has been maintained and are responsive to guests needs. It offers free valet as well as self parking, has on onsite convenience store, childrens water park and the best location of any timeshare on the strip IMHO. 

I may have some personal issues with the DRI's management of the resort but that stems from a lack of solid communication with PT's owners. Otherwise, PT's is a nice resort with more amenities than meets the eye upon first glance.


----------



## Cindala (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and Dougp26364 thanks for the great photos!  We are just toying around with the location for next summer. Deposited our week with Marriott at Grande Vista and were looking at what is available now for next summer before we put in a request.  The Polo Towers 2 bdrm suite came up for July and we didn't know anything about it.

The Villas look much more upscale. I'm assuming on Interval it will come up specifically Suites or Villas depending on how much pull your week has.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cindala said:


> Thanks for the replies and Dougp26364 thanks for the great photos!  We are just toying around with the location for next summer. Deposited our week with Marriott at Grande Vista and were looking at what is available now for next summer before we put in a request.  The Polo Towers 2 bdrm suite came up for July and we didn't know anything about it.
> 
> The Villas look much more upscale. I'm assuming on Interval it will come up specifically Suites or Villas depending on how much pull your week has.




Yes, it will come up specifically Suites or Villa's as the Villa's are an entirely different timeshare (even though they are in the same building as the Suites).

If you're exchanging Marriott Grand Vista might I suggest a better exchange would be into Marriott's Grand Chateau. You have Marriott internal trading privledges/power, it's a much nicer resort and it's approx. the same location as PT's (maybe 400 yards behind and slightly north. That photo of PT's from above and behind was taken from MGC's roof top pool/sky bar area) plus, the exchange fee is only $89 for Marriott to Marriott exchanges. In addition to all of that, as a Marriott to Marriott exchanger you'd most likely get a better room location rather than run of the house as an outside exchanger at PT's.


----------



## Brutie (Jun 27, 2007)

I had no idea they had a pool, I've never stayed there. We only knew of the water park area downstairs between them and the Chateau as thats where we were told last year we could go and use as a courtesy, so naturally we assumed that is all they had.

Now, as for the smell. I dont see how you can not notice it! It smells up the whole place, its awful! You have to be hard of smelling not to notice it. We had considered trading into the Villas but I wont do it because of that awful rosey smell, gives me a damn headache. When there last week doing some Marriott stuff, it still smelled the same way. It is obviously their signature smell, but its awful. You have to notice it, no way you cant, unless you arent in the same areas I'm going in. I'm down in the lobby and up on the 18 and 19th floors...

I still say "Tacky Towers"....


----------



## cluemeister (Jun 27, 2007)

Brutie must have some special smell that the rest of us don't.  We stayed there two weeks in April, and our room smelled fine.  Combined with relatives, we stayed in five different rooms over two weeks, and there was no problem with any of them.

Polo Towers weaknesses are the dated interiors and the non-communicative management.  The dated interiors will be fixed by the special assessment, although it might take longer than it should.  The non communicative management is frustrating at times, but not a deal breaker for me to own at PT's.  As to day to day hospitality staff and maintenance, I would rate them above average.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 27, 2007)

Brutie said:


> I had no idea they had a pool, I've never stayed there. We only knew of the water park area downstairs between them and the Chateau as thats where we were told last year we could go and use as a courtesy, so naturally we assumed that is all they had.
> 
> Now, as for the smell. I dont see how you can not notice it! It smells up the whole place, its awful! You have to be hard of smelling not to notice it. We had considered trading into the Villas but I wont do it because of that awful rosey smell, gives me a damn headache. When there last week doing some Marriott stuff, it still smelled the same way. It is obviously their signature smell, but its awful. You have to notice it, no way you cant, unless you arent in the same areas I'm going in. I'm down in the lobby and up on the 18 and 19th floors...
> 
> I still say "Tacky Towers"....




Either you have a hyper sensitivity to some smell that the rest of us don't have or you're allergic to whatever fragrance they might put in the air. Either way we've been in and out of the building multiple times and as owners have spent a weeks vacation there as recently as 2005 and never noticed it nor had a problem with it. 

As far as tacky, eveyone's entitled to their opinion. That's why we don't all want to own at the exact same resort, why some buy one hotel chains product over another and why TUG was set up in the first place. However, it's only helpful when the information put forth is accurate. I spend a lot of time reading reviews trying to seperate opinion from (the wall paper was obnoxious) from fact (the wallpaper was a yellow/flower design that was to bright for my taste when the sun hit it). 

Obviously, that rose smell is one that bothers you and is a good description of what you're smelling. Unfortunately you seem to be one of very few that has ever noticed or been bothered by it.


----------



## walumb01 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Any Polo Towers Renovation updates?*

Are they swinging hammers yet or are the still in "Planning" phase?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 28, 2007)

walumb01 said:


> Are they swinging hammers yet or are the still in "Planning" phase?




First it was suppose to be sometime in March, then June now I think it's somtime in August. To be honest, I don't think they have a clue as to when construction will start and they have a history of being MUCH slower than what they announce. I believe the Skyview units were completed in 2003. We purchased a pre-construction Skyview unit in 1999 and were told it would be completed in 2001 at the latest. They were two years behind schedule on that one. The conversion of the tennis courts to childrens waterpark was about as bad. I believe it took 2 years longer than what was announced when they hit owners with that SA. 

So my best guess is sometime this fall with the renovations taking between 18 to 24 months to complete. Or it could be sometime next year......or the year after that, or.........who knows. I do know one thing. With what they charged if they don't get on it there is likely to be a revolte of owners fed up with the BOD/HOA making promises but dragging their feet on getting the job done.


----------



## Brutie (Jun 28, 2007)

To be clear I never said I smelled it in any of the rooms. I have not been in the rooms, I said it was in the lobby areas downstairs where you come in. It stinks and I cannot stand it. I'm also not allergic to it either. Disliking a smell and being allergic to one is not the same thing and I never said I was allergic, just didnt like it.

Last week while there in the lobby another lady was talking about the same thing I was, how she hated that smell and I said me too its like the old lady rose perfume and then she started talking about how her Aunt Dorothy wore this perfume that always smelled like that, so its not me. It was me, this lady who was a stranger and I'm sure many others.

I've been on the 18th and 19th floor doing Marriott things, but not in the rooms.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 28, 2007)

Brutie said:


> To be clear I never said I smelled it in any of the rooms. I have not been in the rooms, I said it was in the lobby areas downstairs where you come in. It stinks and I cannot stand it. I'm also not allergic to it either. Disliking a smell and being allergic to one is not the same thing and I never said I was allergic, just didnt like it.
> 
> Last week while there in the lobby another lady was talking about the same thing I was, how she hated that smell and I said me too its like the old lady rose perfume and then she started talking about how her Aunt Dorothy wore this perfume that always smelled like that, so its not me. It was me, this lady who was a stranger and I'm sure many others.
> 
> I've been on the 18th and 19th floor doing Marriott things, but not in the rooms.



Unless something has changed, I can't say I've ever noticed it and we've owned at PT's since '98. The last time we were in the building was this past March when we were staying at the Marriott right behind it. Since we were on an owners update, we were in the sales room, the hallways, the elevators and the salesmans office on one of the top floors (18 or 19, I can't recall which one). 

However we weren't in the lobby. Perhaps they've added a fragrance to the lobby that, once in your nose stays with you. At any rate we'll be back in Vegas in October and I'll make it a point to stop by the lobby at PT's to check it out. Everyone has a different sense of smell so this may just be a smell that some are more sensitive to than others and it's been there all along. I just haven't noticed it. 

I do think it's unfair to lable any timeshare as "tacky" when you in fact have only been in the lobby or post that they don't have basic amenities such as a pool when you haven't actually seen the resort past the lobby. While there might be a fragrance that is not pleasing to your senses, it does not mean that it will affect everyone in the same way. There are three owners at PT's posting on this thread who honestly don't have a clue what you're talking about. None of us recall any such fragrance. But, as I said, management may have changed something since I was there last.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 28, 2007)

Add me to the list of owners who has never noticed a smell or scent or whatever you want to call it in the lobby or anywhere. We, too, were there in March and I did spend time in the lobby.


----------



## chris5 (Jun 28, 2007)

My wife and I didn't smell anything either when we were there in May.  My son also stayed with us for a few days and he didn't smell anything. Our two friends stayed with us after my son left for a few days too -- they didn't smell anything foul either, though one of them thought the smell in the hallway on the 15th floor in Tower I was pleasant.

I know bad smells, like sewer gas, or over-used or bad perfume or cologne.  I didn't smell anything in the lobby area, and I was there a few times waiting for the shuttles or just talking with the front desk.  Could be that the smell observed was simply a transient smell, resulting from a plant or person using temporary space in the lobby.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 28, 2007)

*Sex*

Okay, we need to talk about sex, or more specifically, the sexes. Women, much more than men, have much more sensitive smellers. It's a generality, but it holds true more times than not. I can almost guarantee you that if my wife walked within 50 of their lobby, she would smell it and would also be offended, whereas oblivious olfactory me would not notice it if it was spilled on my shirt. Why do you think Madison Avenue spends so much money advertising how things smell? Those products are generally skewed towards women. Viva la difference...


----------



## pranas (Jun 28, 2007)

Then how come I was not offended when I spent a week there in May?  Sorry, I don't think one's gender is the issue here.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 28, 2007)

I could have been as simple as one person who had doused themselves in their favorite perfume or colonge. Some of that stuff has come serious hang time and some people are more sensitive to it than others. There's been more than one or two instances where I've been around someone who smelled as if they had essentially bathed in whatever it was they were wearing. Once that smell was in my nose it took a while to get it out, even after I had left the area.


----------

